
First dog to test positive for Covid-19 in the U.S., has died - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2020/07/first-dog-to-test-positive-for-covid-in-us-dies/
======
rkagerer
[http://archive.is/PcEku](http://archive.is/PcEku)

------
verdverm
Fortunately, the first sentence says it all, before the pay wall hits.

